# DIY Glitter Injections DUPE | Pressed Glitters Tutorial



## jassirabeauty (Feb 27, 2016)

As much as I love glitters my very clumsy self always ended up with a mess when I tried using them so I gave up on them. Then I saw that Glitter Injections came out with pressed glitters magnetic pans. I wanted them all but thought to myself there had to be a way to use my own and turned them into pressed glitters. After watching a few tutorials and some trial & error I am happy to report it works. This is why I wanted to show you how you can DIY pressed glitters, which are total dupes for the glitter injection glitters. I loved how this turned out and hope you love it as much as I did.

[video=youtube;-BmNJnjarKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BmNJnjarKg[/video]


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice idea


----------

